# Shuffle.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been trying for years to figure out a way of shuffling classical works on the ipod, not just single movements but entire works, I could turn all of my classical works into albums for my ipod classic, but is there another solution?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Manok said:


> I've been trying for years to figure out a way of shuffling classical works on the ipod, not just single movements but entire works, I could turn all of my classical works into albums for my ipod classic, but is there another solution?


I haven't used iTunes or anything 'i' for a while, but is there an option to merge multiple tracks into one track/file? If so, you could merge (for example) the four movements of a symphony into just one track and then use the shuffle feature.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I dont know, iTunes has a grouping selection, but the ipod only shuffles tracks (or my old ipod classic also has the album feature, I don't think so though.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

No. I don't really think that option is available. Maybe you should contact them and also tell them to change the titles from "songs" to "pieces" or "works". Am I the only who is bothered by this? I mean, I'm listening to the Goldberg Variations and it says there are 32 "songs" in this album. It's frustrating!


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

ipod does have the option to shuffle by album, doesn't it? I have an old one (2nd generation I think) and that has it anyway.


----------

